
SWORD dropbox: An OpenWRT-based DIY disposable pen-test tool - infosecrf
https://medium.com/@tomac/a-15-openwrt-based-diy-pen-test-dropbox-26a98a5fa5e5
======
squarefoot
How does that hardware compare in terms of network throughput and power
consumption to MCUs like the Allwinner H2/3? OpenWRT has been ported to that
processor and boards like a NanoPI NEO plus a small USB WiFi or a second
Ethernet dongle would still cost less, whilst having enough RAM and horsepower
to host a full Linux install.

[http://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&p...](http://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69&product_id=132)

[https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/hardware/soc/soc.allwinner.sunx...](https://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/hardware/soc/soc.allwinner.sunxi)

------
iuguy
The recommended hardware uses an MT7620N SoC, which while fine will not
necessary play as well with wifi compared to an AR9331-based device, like the
Gl.iNet series. It'll work but you might find some performance and/or
stability issues.

Gl.iNet devices are also available on Amazon if you don't want to wait that
long for a bit more, and should (but no guarantee) work fine too.

------
jagermo
I love it. Aliexpress has the devices fairly cheap, this will be a nice
christmas present for my pentesting brother :)

~~~
unwind
Here's a handy link to one seller:
[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/300M-Portable-Mini-
Repeaters...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/300M-Portable-Mini-Repeaters-
LAN-Network-Mini-Travel-Router-802-11-b-g-n-AP-Wifi/32773345318.html).

I'd be very afraid to miss the deadline for Christmas if I ordered something
now, though. Perhaps you're closer to them, here in the Nordics delivery
easily takes 4 weeks.

------
jacob019
Pretty nice hardware for the price. 8MB flash and 64MB ram, small form factor,
dual NIC and WIFI. That will go far with lede.

